

Infinit: Send files of unlimited size on mobile - bat
https://infinit.io/

======
pol0nium
I have been using Infinit from times to times and it never failed me. Could
you tell us a bit more about your infrastructure ?

~~~
mefyl
Since we heavily rely on peer to peer technology, we don't need much
infrastructure as file go directly from one user to the other. We just
maintain broker servers that enable you to search for other Infinit users and
exchange address information so you can connect directly. As for when we
actually store data (links generation feature), we use GCS and/or AWS as a
backend.

------
vico3
Finally on iOS ! Was wainting for this !

~~~
leoneldicamillo
And Android!!!

